# NAICS code for Heat-applied Vinyl Business?



## gameguru007

I have a cutter-plotter as well as a heat-press and am starting a business.

I am trying to get my tax ID number, but can't seem to find the best NAICS code for my business 

What do yall use?


Thanks!
Joe
BRUTAL BY DESIGN


----------



## st258

When I started my business in Alabama in 1976, I called the Alabama Dept. of Revenue, in Montgomery, Alabama, the seat of our state government, and asked them.. I also found out they do not work on weekends or holidays.


----------



## andyluw

I'm sure by now you completed the process but wanted to let you know that when I called the help line for NY they told me that the code was 454390 for direct sales. I mailed my application in which appeared to have gotten lost so I am doing the online app now. I have repeatedly researched and cannot find anything under clothing or other category so I have to trust the guy in Albany who told me this... I hope you will let us know if you had success and what you did and maybe someone out there can learn from our confusion!


----------



## Twanabee

There is not a code for heat applied vinyl the code 454390 is for "other direct selling establishments". This pretty much covers anything not directly covered by codes.


----------



## andyluw

I was just heading back to report that as I was going back to finish my app I stumbled accross some other codes for NY regarding screen printing and textiles as well as for specialized design services  Back to calling Albany tomorrow as it's after 5. Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## Twanabee

I did not have to put any code in when I applied for my state tax number. NY is just trying to get a handle on how many bus. there are for what. I would put the 454390 and forget it. You'll get your tax number....they need the tax's.


----------



## andyluw

(Hopefully) I am done with this NAICS code business! After three tries to NY sales tax info center (one of which I was connected to a fax, another the rep answered but there was a phone ringing over him talking and we couldn't hear each other) I have my answers and I really hope this helps others setting up their business! 454390 is the primary-during the code lookup the step-if I am remembering this right is Retail-nonstore business-direct sale. Secondary is 323100 for printing services textiles. This is general and lists screen printing but all clothing printing is included so heat transfer is covered there too.The search is clothing-manufacturing?-printing services on textiles or something similar. If you play around with clicking different options you will get there, I promise, cuz they can't wait to collect your money! Best of luck to everyone starting out. We've had some small stuff going but had to wait for big accounts and flea markets till we got this out of the way. If you call the number on the NYS dept of tax and finance they will give you additional info and publication numbers to help specifically for the clothing and printing industry. Off to do the Reseller's permit and check for my local permits as we will be selling at other locations.


----------



## st258

Last week I went to talk to my accountant who told me that her company has all the information to as to who to contact for federal ID #;s, sales tax info, and other legal and accounting information. And that, nationwide, it is pretty common for most accounting firms to offer that information.

Smith


----------



## andyluw

That's a great suggestion! I was going to consult with an accountant, but right now it's not in the budget so I had to go it alone. It was overwhelming at first but now I'm finding out it's not so bad. I'm a sole proprietorship running out of my home so some of it is a little easier and not so many forms. I have so much respect for everyone who's working on their own business. Good luck to you!


----------

